# 7000 sq.ft. warehouse in Gulf Breeze



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

We are moving to a larger location so our old building is for rent. 7000 sq/ft. with 300 in heated and a/c office. Large fenced and secure parking/storage area. Located at 2932 Westfield Road Gulf breeze Fl. 32563. call me at 850 554 6172 for showing.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Deleted.

Question answered via phone call. Thanks.


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

*Indoor boat /RV Storage*

Anyone think this would fly from this building and storage lot??? 3 blocks from boat ramp????


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

One thing i have noticed living near this many military bases, is that there is never enough storage.


----------

